# Female Hair Downstairs.



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you like it?

I personally like a bit of hair on a girl's lady cave. I find it natural and.....rustic. I don't eat *****, so I guess I just don't have that concern. I love it when a man just doesn't give a **** about a girl's hair downstairs. Now if it looks like a damn jungle down there, you might wanna get that ish trimmed up.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Pretty much what you said.

Also, 18+ group. Just sayin'. Also, we "need" a poll for this.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't mind.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

:lol

Ooh man. Well being a female and speaking for myself. I like a to keep the 'yard' tidy. I make sure I trim the hedges  But I don't clear the landscape. Frankly I think it would hurt like HELL to wax it off like some people do. Which to me is insane!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Long as its not completely overgrown.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

PumpkinSeed said:


> :lol
> 
> Ooh man. Well being a female and speaking for myself. I like a to keep the 'yard' tidy. I make sure I trim the hedges  But I don't clear the landscape. Frankly I think it would hurt like HELL to wax it off like some people do. Which to me is insane!


lol! Girlie. Yard, hedges, and landscape. Sounds like you need a degree in horticulture.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Landing strips are too small. For some reason I find hair on the lips unsightly and hair long enough to curl is sort of yuck. I like to do a combination of trimming and shaving/waxing. Shave the lips and the edges and use a bikini trimmer on the rest (I used to use scissors but it was hard to get a uniform length). Kind of like an upside-down trapezoid.

On men I prefer they do the same. Bikini trimmer on everything and shave certain choice areas.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a virgin but I think I like it trimmed or so I imagine 

LOL Life fail


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like it trimmed or shaved. Usually if they just let it grow it gets a little too crazy.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Virgin, but I'd prefer it shaved


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I've heard IT has more flavor and smell if its bushy so I would prefer lots of hairs then


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Prefer shaved, but a trimmed strip is ok because I can follow it to the sweet spot if I ever get lost.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

From my limited experience I can only judge based on appearance. I find all 'versions' attractive, leaning towards shaved/trimmed slightly.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Thread *lock*. 
:no


----------

